# 05 GTO is slow



## jwengel (May 25, 2005)

Got an 05 GTO M6 and at 2000 miles added a New Era CAI. Now car feels off. Runs fine just slower, slow enough to get beaten by friends stock 95 LT1 auto Vette. MAF is fit properly, wires in place, no other mods. Wondering if computer is just dumping gas to compensate and needs a break in period? Car seems fine other than the loss of go.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

jwengel said:


> Got an 05 GTO M6 and at 2000 miles added a New Era CAI. Now car feels off. Runs fine just slower, slow enough to get beaten by friends stock 95 LT1 auto Vette. MAF is fit properly, wires in place, no other mods. Wondering if computer is just dumping gas to compensate and needs a break in period? Car seems fine other than the loss of go.


Your MAF is sensing alot more air comming in and is just dumping in tuns of fuel. If you got beat my your friends stock vette it is definetly making far less power than with the stock air box. With what you are experiancing you will definetly need a tune in order to use that CAI but sould see a large gain when everything is ship shape.


----------



## jwengel (May 25, 2005)

Is their anyway the computer will learn to compensate for this (i've heard give it a few hundred miles) or do I really need a tune. Trying to avoid screwing with the brains of the vehicle at this point, wanted to wait. Just dissapointed to see that i'm no getting the same results and other with the same set up.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

there is a tread about pulling a red fuse under the hood to cause a forced reboot or something to that nature but If I remember correctly that was for the LS1.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard you have to disconnect the battery for about 15 minutes, then re-connect to re-set the computer.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Whenever you mod your car whether or not you disconnect your battery for 1 to 30 min your pcm is programed a certain way and by disconecting your battery or battery dieing it will not reset anything that is programed in your pcu. Clock radio is not one of them but mileage and engine specs are. Your best bet is have your car tuned or buy a aftermarket tuner and you will reap the results. Food for thought you can gain up to 35 wrhp with a good tune on your car plus they can dail in your cai to add to that.
half a day on the dyno will run you about 400.00 and you should get the results your looking for. they will use ls1 tuning program but there is a new one out from AU. I hear it is alot better.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Your computer takes around 500 miles to compensate for the new CAI. Also I wouldn't have done this until after 3,000 miles. The car runs looser and the mods should be done after this period. I waited until 5,000 miles until I did anything to mine. I would swap it out until you have cleared 3k then make all the changes you like.

Just a suggestion


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

check to make sure arrow {cast into maf sensor} is pointing towards engine this is a simple mistake because sensor will hook up either way


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you know how to shift. Just asking, when I first got my M6 Vette, I could drive the car nearly as quick as it was capable of. With an M6 it is takes some time to get used to. The LT1's have good low end torque too, but you should be able to beat him.


----------

